# THE RUNWAY > Space Travel Forum >  39 years passed after the last moon landing

## peat

The last moon landing was dated 15 Dec 1972 when the *Apollo 17* landed on the moon. It was the last stride of man on moon. Apollo 17 was launched on 7 Dec and the last walk was by Eugene Cernan and dated 18 Dec 1972.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! Have you seen the movie "Apollo 18" ? Who knows, maybe someone have been to Moon after Apollo 17  :Big Grin:  
By the way, have heard there are too many Aliens, around there (Moon)  :Big Grin: 
Its really interesting that after spending billions of dollars, Apollo 18, Apollo 19 and Apollo 20 did not landed on the Moon. 
We should ask Aliens, why they not allowed for such travel-adventure trips?!  :Wink:

----------


## Ryasko

Thank you for posting this information!)

----------


## sophiewilson

Yes exactly! 39 years. Why the heck haven't we been up there since I wonder!

----------


## Robby Cott

> Yes exactly! 39 years. Why the heck haven't we been up there since I wonder!


Good question ! Never ocurred to me that we (as in, planet earth) haven't been up there for almost 40 years ! How long till we hit Mars, I wonder?

----------


## sankalppatil732

Forty years ago today, two Americans touched down on the moon and walked upon its surface. Now, NASA?s trying to do it again with Constellation, an ambitious project to return humans to the moon by 2020.

----------


## wadewilson

Thanks for the information
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-cu...extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------

